# Clarification Concurrent IV Infusions



## tkd (Jul 27, 2016)

We need some help with clarifying concurrent IV's in the ED.  Does concurrent mean that the IV has to start and stop at the same time   OR is it the majority of the time.  See example below.

Medication #1  runs 12:05-1:15
Medication #2  runs 12:15-1:20

Is there a CPT Assist or any guidelines on what clarifies concurrent?

Thank you so much,
Teresa and Natalie


----------



## michellepilcher (Jul 27, 2016)

This is the article I refer to that reminds me how it works:

https://www.aapc.com/blog/23182-eliminate-infusion-confusion/

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ajesh Kuriakose (Jul 28, 2016)

The concurrent infusion as one in which two drugs are simultaneously infused or multiple infusions are provided through the same intravenous line. If infusion are done through 2 different access site it will be coded as 2 initial infusion.


----------

